# Controlar Pulsera LEDs por Radiofrecuencia



## Bubus (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola, buenas tardes tengan ustedes, queria ver si me pudieran ayudar con un problema que tengo. Es un proyecto que quiero realizar. 


Resulta que quisiera fabricar una pulsera de 5 leds, que cada led sea de 3 colores, por ejemplo que pueda prender rojo, verde y amarillo. Y que desde una computadora se les puedan dar las ordenes. 

Por ejemplo, quiero que el Led1 prenda Amarillo. 

Y quiero que tengan un alcance en interiores amplio, y que de preferencia no interfiera mucho con algun otro aparato. 

Quisiera ver que onda con la bateria, si no la haria muy pesada. En que frecuencia me recomendarian trabajar, para que pudiera tener mucho alcance y poco gasto de bateria, o si me recomiendan hacerlo por Bluetooth. 

Estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia, por que no se por donde empezar. 

Les agradezco su tiempo. 


Bubus


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mira esta gente para hacerte una idea
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_115

Aunque creo que mejor utilizar un Nordic de frecuencia alta.

Lo unico que veo es un problema de dimensiones y como siempre de bateria.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2007)

si los led fueran de 1 solo color creo que no habria mucho problema.

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm

saludos 

suerte


----------

